# Microsoft ICE



## Dmitri (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone use Microsoft ICE? I'm having trouble when trying to get it to Perspective mode. It keeps switching back to one of the other modes.

Does anyone know how to fix this, or a work around?
Thanks


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

what is this ICE? i've never heard of it until reading your post(s)


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 12, 2010)

matfoster said:


> what is this ICE? i've never heard of it until reading your post(s)



Its a free Microsoft program for making panoramas. It's amazingly good - except for this perspective thing.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

sounds interesting. i will try it.


----------



## newb (Mar 12, 2010)

Im downloading this myself to give it a shot.


----------



## newb (Mar 12, 2010)

After a quick trial, I dont see this perspective mode. Care to give me a hint so I can find it?


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 12, 2010)

At the top is a little box looking thing. Click it, and then the thingie next to it should have a drop down menu with things Perspective, Cylander-Horizontal, etc.

Perspective works with some panos, but not others.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm installing it now. i have a sequence RAW shots from the other day that maybe i can use. i'll give it a whirl and post the result here (hopefully within a hour or two.)


----------



## newb (Mar 12, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> At the top is a little box looking thing. Click it, and then the thingie next to it should have a drop down menu with things Perspective, Cylander-Horizontal, etc.
> 
> Perspective works with some panos, but not others.



Well damn. That option isnt available for me. Its there, but I cant click on it.

You are talkin about the 3D cube at the top left, correct?


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

testing..testing..1,2,3,(4,5)







nice software. it's quite similar to the bundled Canon stitcher, except you don't specify the focal-length of the lens used. the cube tool that lets you shift the centerpoint is a nice touch. a cold, wet, February day. 2.8/28 MF Vivitar.


----------



## newb (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya, the export kinda sucks. But, I saved it as a .tiff and opened it in gimp anyways.

Ill post my results in a minute.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

i just sussed there are other export options other than JPEG. going to try another version (explore more the center and curvature tools also).


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

newb said:


> Ya, the export kinda sucks. But, I saved it as a .tiff and opened it in gimp anyways.
> 
> Ill post my results in a minute.



you have the export format box also yea? i just realised. but i don't have the original problem Dmitri is experiencing.


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 12, 2010)

matfoster said:


> newb said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, the export kinda sucks. But, I saved it as a .tiff and opened it in gimp anyways.
> ...



Yeah, the perspective thing works with some pics, but not others. I googled to see if I could find a fix, and all I could find was that some composites are too big or something. It's a "feature", but very annoying.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

yep..that was an idea i had re-reading your original post. but i thought maybe if there was too little frames rather than too many. anyway. i'm going to try a re-export as TIF and a bigger re-edit of the resulting pano in GIMP (maybe 5x700width)

what i am interested in especially is whether i can create an X-Pan-_esque_ image from just a couple of frames or so.


EDIT: http://www.fototheque.com/xpan/


----------



## newb (Mar 12, 2010)

Here we go. stitched with ice, cropped in gimp.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

so what setting is this (i mean the perspective)? did you take a series of shots shifting position along the same axis rather than a series of shots taken from one static position?


----------



## newb (Mar 12, 2010)

I just turned where I stood and only took one row of shots. This is 6 pictures. The ICE setting is Planar motion 2. The cube at the top wouldnt work for this set.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

right ok. planar motion 2.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm off to bed. catch you later!


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice pano's guys. ICE makes it super easy, and does a great job stitching and blending.  I think I discovered the problem (and some other stuff).  Apparently I can't use Perspective mode with panos over 140 degree  Newb, the reason you didn't get the cube to work was because it has to be in Rotating Motion. Turns out the last update for this proggie was 2008, so I guess it's abandonware now. Still pretty damn good for free software.


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice pano's guys. ICE makes it super easy, and does a great job stitching and blending.

I think I discovered the problem (and some other stuff).

Apparently I can't use Perspective mode with panos over 140 degree 
Newb, the reason you didn't get the cube to work was because it has to be in Rotating Motion.
Turns out the last update for this proggie was 2008, so I guess it's abandonware now. Still pretty damn good for free software.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 13, 2010)

do you have any panos made with this on TPF/the web, Dmitri?


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been playing with the trial version of PTGui. It seems very good, but expensive


----------

